# R.I.P. Professor Roland Lewinsky



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

I hope I've got this in the right forum. 

I was reading the Daily Telegraph obituaries recently (as one is wont to do as 6O years comes rapidly up on the speedo) when I saw that this gentleman, a pioneering specialist in pediatric immunology and vice chancellor of Plymouth University, had died. He was killed in exceptional cir***stances while out walking his dog - he was hit by a falling live power cable. On reading further it seems that at one point in his career he was ship's surgeon on the Oriana and a qualified Master Mariner. I wondered if anyone on the site had met him during his time on board.

We can't afford to lose men with special skills like this. My sympathies to his family in their sad loss...


----------



## vic pitcher (Oct 20, 2004)

Richard Green said:


> I hope I've got this in the right forum.
> 
> I was reading the Daily Telegraph obituaries recently (as one is wont to do as 6O years comes rapidly up on the speedo) when I saw that this gentleman, a pioneering specialist in pediatric immunology and vice chancellor of Plymouth University, had died. He was killed in exceptional cir***stances while out walking his dog - he was hit by a falling live power cable. On reading further it seems that at one point in his career he was ship's surgeon on the Oriana and a qualified Master Mariner. I wondered if anyone on the site had met him during his time on board.
> 
> We can't afford to lose men with special skills like this. My sympathies to his family in their sad loss...


I read the obit. I think the description of his being a Master Mariner refers to posession of a Yachtmaster qualification.


----------

